# developmental approach on Strangers in the Night



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I thought I'd post some interpretations of Strangers in the Night, to show that good can come from ugly.

We start with Bert Kaempfert's horrible original version. (Bert is the nightmare sound of my youth).






Then we have of course Frank Sinatra. The orchestra still has that Bert Kaempfert feel but the voice, I must admit, is great.






Then we have twenty versions we'll not bother with. And then I wanted to let you hear the best one. It comes from Morgan Fisher's (one minute) Miniatures but alas it's not on YT so'll have to search for it yourself.

So instead I'll give you track 5 of Miniatures that has some great miniatures as well, the best being the third one which can honourably replace Strangers in the Night: the Sounds that Saved My Life - a great performance of the famous Dada poem. I also love the short summary of fifties, sixties, seventies and eighties music within 20 seconds that follows.






The task of producing something valid within these restrictions...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Dada poem starts at 1:43


----------

